# Whats the Best Strut bar for the M3



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

I had to put this post up and ask, one of the members put on a Active autowerke stress bar on his 02 M3 and his manifold is being pressed down, the AA stress bar looks like a Racing dyanics or a BMP stress bar.

How about the ACS stress bar its not a straight bar, it has dimension...bu the price is out of this world.

Which one fits the best??


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

OEM


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*kinda ugly*



atyclb said:


> OEM


Yes, I saw that one, but....it functions what it supposed to function, but how about a little more flash? That black bar is just so ugly........


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

you asked for the best


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Paint it.

It is light, simple, effective, and it fits. What more do you want? Remember form over function.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Oops, I meant to say, form over function buys you nothing, or sometimes even less. Go for what works.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Oops, I meant to say, form over function buys you nothing, or sometimes even less. Go for what works.


Im looking for the ACS multi frame bar at a used price.....yeah yeah..i can paint the OEM, etc....functionality is more important than looks I know I know...hahahaha

but that thing looks soooooo damn ugly....

Also, another board member put in the AA strut bar and its interfering with an engine component.....so the OEM or the ACS bar is probably the only one that fits the M3 PERFECTLY


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If you want looks over function, and more weight, go for it.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

"Strong" makes a really nice strut bar if you want a bit more bling than OEM - nothing really works any better than OEM as others said. 
The ACS bar does not allow for camber adjustment either via the free strut slide in method or with camber plates (would have to remove to get at camber plates). Pretty much like 99% of ACS products, at least in the US, bling over brains...


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Links for Strong*



mike_m3 said:


> "Strong" makes a really nice strut bar if you want a bit more bling than OEM - nothing really works any better than OEM as others said.
> The ACS bar does not allow for camber adjustment either via the free strut slide in method or with camber plates (would have to remove to get at camber plates). Pretty much like 99% of ACS products, at least in the US, bling over brains...


you have a link for STRONG struts....thanks...


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Riuster said:


> you have a link for STRONG struts....thanks...


http://strongstrut.com/


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Well to finalize it...OEM is the best, cheap at around 250 bucks from pacific BMW....and its a perfect fit.


----------

